# Slc 500 processor



## Soilentblue9 (Apr 11, 2014)

Customer has a machine controlled by slc 500, processor unit is 1747-l541. Machine is down and when I try to connect it gives a no response from processor at selected path/node. Diagnostic status failed 0x4. Any suggestions on connecting or is the cpu fried?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like you need to select the correct communication protocol. That is typically the error I get when there is a disconnect in communications (cable comes loose, get cut, etc) and needs to be re-established.

Cheers
John


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Did you try the other com port. I have had the main port fail and had to connect the DF1 port.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Is the PLC functioning at all?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I hope that you have a copy of the program somewhere, in case the processor has died. SLCs were obsoleted, by AB, several years ago. 

If you do not have the ports and linxs configured correctly, you can't get online with the PLC.


----------



## Soilentblue9 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yea I’ve got a copy of the program. Still no luck talking to it yet tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

If you have another slc 500 somewhere you can tap into then use that as a equipment test. If you can not connect to either then its probably a setup issue. 

Check in windows to see the port assignment also check rs links as you may have to shut it down or restart it (some times it gets stupid and hijacks the ports)


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

You have pictures of your connections? You trying to connect to the PLC on the RS-232 Port or the DH+ Port. If on the RS-232 try a null modem adapter if you haven’t already. In RSLinx you should check your com port settings, ensure that a driver for RS-232 DF1 Device is created. Make sure the correct communication port and that SLC is selected for the type of device. Click the autoconfigure button to search for the processor.

Potentially this port has been configured in some other manner than DF1. In that case you will need to try connection to the PLC using the DH+ port. The cable is a 1782-U2DHP


----------



## Soilentblue9 (Apr 11, 2014)

The driver on the computer was corrupt. Reinstalled driver and it connected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

